# EN World Fantasy Basketball Sign Up - 2008



## Black Omega (Sep 26, 2008)

Speaking of creating the league as soon as possible.  I just checked and was able to set up the league.  

Yahoo! Sports Fantasy Basketball

Password is noah. 

This is the year the Tokyo Samurai win it all!


----------



## LeapingShark (Sep 30, 2008)

Somebody IRL mentioned to me that it was Lakers media-day yesterday.  I thought, holy shnickies its basketball season already!  So I log-in to my dusty old enworld account for the first time since last Xmas, and alas, there's a shiny new '08 signup thread right on the first page!


----------



## John Crichton (Oct 1, 2008)

*Faildunks *are in.


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 4, 2008)

Mistwell Maulers is back!

League ID # is 19704, for future reference


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 7, 2008)

That makes 4.  Only 8 to go.


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 11, 2008)

Hm, signups going slower than usual this year.


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 11, 2008)

Were people PM'ed? I didn't even know this thread was started until I went looking for it.


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 12, 2008)

Mistwell said:


> Were people PM'ed? I didn't even know this thread was started until I went looking for it.



Unfortunately, I'm a standard free account so I can't PM.  If someone who can PM could send something out that would be great.


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 13, 2008)

Black Omega said:


> Unfortunately, I'm a standard free account so I can't PM.  If someone who can PM could send something out that would be great.




Post a list of who you want to PM, and what you would like to say, and I will send it out.


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 18, 2008)

Mistwell said:


> Post a list of who you want to PM, and what you would like to say, and I will send it out.




Erg.  Apologies, work kicked me around the alst couple of days or I'd have gotten back to you faster on this.


Krug
Loki44
vermicious knid
Campbell
reapersaurus (though I think he said he was busy earlier)
Ragnarok
Brother Shatterstone
The Sigil
arwenarrowny
Mista Collins
HDTVDinner


----------



## loki44 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just got Mistwell's PM.  

Ragnarok is back for the 3-peat!

Edit:  Just signed up.  I'm assuming you'll set the draft date once the league is full.  Also, in Mistwell's PM he mentioned that TOs has been removed as a category.  Looks like they're still there, which is fine with me.  Can you clarify?


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah I am unclear on whether we decided to leave TOs in or out (the discussion was in a prior thread I think).

Also, for additional reference for any new folks who stop by:

What this is all about.

Every year since 2002 EnWorld and/or CircvsMaxmivs users get together to play fantasy basketball online (for free) by putting together fictional teams (based on real-world stats) of players to compete against each other (in rankings, not by playing directly against each other).

You do not have to know much about basketball, you just have to be willing to learn, take chances, and have fun. The setup includes a message board, where people will be more than happy to offer advice to newcomers, and talk trash with veterans.

How it works (mostly borrowed from the ESPN Fantasy description): The first order of business in creating any fantasy league is collecting its members. As "team owners," these individuals draft real-life, professional players to be members of their respective teams. The statistics these players generate in their real games are collected, and fantasy points are awarded based on these numbers -- the better a player performs, the more fantasy points he accrues for his owner's team. In fantasy basketball, these points determine a winner in a rotisserie manner. The team that accumulates the most points or victories over the course of the season is declared the League Winner.

Fantasy Basketball is the closest thing you can find to buying your own franchise and becoming the team's manager, owner, and president all in one. All decisions are yours to make. Each team owner is supplied with all of the tools -- multiple draft methods, unlimited waivers and trades, free agency, an all-empowering commissioner, chat rooms, league bulletin boards, sortable stats for all players, etc. -- everything needed to build a team in the best manner possible.

Statistical reports, expert analysis, and up-to-date feature articles are readily available to keep owners informed. Armed with this information, owners are free to create the team of their dreams. To win, an owner has to be crafty, as each team competes directly with other owners who are equally determined to come out on top.

Like the race for the final NBA playoff spot, in rotisserie basketball the league champ could be determined on the very last day of the season. Regardless of your regular season record, your team is guaranteed to play in every week of the NBA season.

How much time does it take? Not much time at all. You can set up which player's you want to play when about 4-5 days in advance. If you don't want to, you don't have to change it again until the end of that period, and if you forget, it won't kill you. Players will continue to play in whatever slots you set them in, however it just means that you won't have other players filling in on days off.

For example, if you have player X set to the Point Guard position, and you don't change it, and X only plays 2 games that week, the other days of that week will have nobody getting points for the point guard position. That won't kill you, since you don't need someone playing every single position every day (in fact there is a maximum number of games each position can play before you stop earning points for that position), but if it becomes a long-term issue it will cost you points. That means basically you have to fiddle with things about 1-2 times a week. But each time it can take as little as 5 minutes to change things around. The longest time commitment is how long the season goes...which is of course matched by the real-world basketball season. So, this will go on until about mid-April I believe.

So, join on in! All you have to do is say "I'm in", and come up with a fictional name for your fictional team composed of real-life players to start.

And again, honestly, you don't have to know what you are doing. We will give you advice, and it won't take long to figure things out. You just have to have at least some interest in basketball, and be willing to interact with your fellow EnWorlders/CricvsMaximvs'ers and play for this years basketball season online.

So, who is in? Who wants to hear more? Any questions? Comments? Concerns?


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 22, 2008)

To clarify.  I considered taking out TOs and tossed out the idea on the previous thread.  But there was no real consensus for or against so I left them in.  I prefer not to make changes unless most people support them.  

I personally dislike TOs, they are a negative catagory you want to mediocrely or worse in.  Winning in TOs inevitably means you team is doing poorly.  But that's just my opinion.


Draft day will be set when the league is set.  Though time is really flying this year.  The regular season starts in only a week.  I'd practically have to set the draft day for Monday to get it in before the season starts.

And thanks to Mist for sending out the PMs!


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 22, 2008)

Black Omega said:


> To clarify.  I considered taking out TOs and tossed out the idea on the previous thread.  But there was no real consensus for or against so I left them in.  I prefer not to make changes unless most people support them.
> 
> I personally dislike TOs, they are a negative catagory you want to mediocrely or worse in.  Winning in TOs inevitably means you team is doing poorly.  But that's just my opinion.
> 
> ...




We really need to drum four more players up FAST if this league is going to succeed this year!  I've tried to PM people and posted over at CircvsMaximvs, but we do not seem to have as much support this year for some reason.  Odd...given it's been going since 2002 without much trouble.


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm in.  First time since '98, so should be interesting.

TOs don't bother me as a stat.  It's an odd stat, but it does make you think about a few players.  Some players just turn the ball over too much, and this means you have to value them accordingly.

I make #7, would be nice to have 8.


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 25, 2008)

Bront said:


> I'm in.  First time since '98, so should be interesting.
> 
> TOs don't bother me as a stat.  It's an odd stat, but it does make you think about a few players.  Some players just turn the ball over too much, and this means you have to value them accordingly.
> 
> I make #7, would be nice to have 8.




I know.  I ran it past some people at my work, but they are only football fans. I don't play in any other fantasy leagues so can't advertise there.  This has been our worst year for people joining so far.  Last year went pretty fast.


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 27, 2008)

Black Omega said:


> I know.  I ran it past some people at my work, but they are only football fans. I don't play in any other fantasy leagues so can't advertise there.  This has been our worst year for people joining so far.  Last year went pretty fast.




I think it's because, with the 4e change-over, usership from prior years is different.  New people are not aware of the game, and some older users are not hanging out at EnWorld as much as they used to.

Well, shall we start the game as-is with this many players?  Isn't today basically the drop dead deadline for starting?


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 27, 2008)

derelictjay says he is in!


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 28, 2008)

Mistwell said:


> derelictjay says he is in!




We have 9 now.  I can try closing with that and set the draft for the weekend to give people a little time.


----------



## John Crichton (Oct 28, 2008)

Missing a few games would be different for the league but not a huge deal.


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 29, 2008)

John Crichton said:


> Missing a few games would be different for the league but not a huge deal.



A couple of players have expressed a strong desire for the draft to bne run now.  Rag also said he was ready now.  Having already said I was going to run it later, I don't feel I can suddenly say I'm going to run it now.  I will, however, run the draft tomorrow Oct 29th at 3:00 CDT.  The one game missed out on will be more easily compensated for than running the draft without any warning when some players thought they had longer to prepare.  This was a rough year and there was alot more trouble getting people than usual.  So we're scrambling for time, unfortunately. And this seems like the most fair compromise.


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 29, 2008)

And for the record, league scoring of stats will start on the 29th as well.


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 4, 2009)

So, should we start an EnWorld Fantasy Basketball 2009-2010 league, or let the concept go on hiatus this year?


----------



## John Crichton (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm out for this year.  I was less into it than usual last season and I've got other things going on right now.


----------



## loki44 (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm totally up for it even if JC won't play with us.  sniff sniff


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, pre-season started.  So, we have to drum up some players soon if we are going to do it again this year.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 7, 2009)

Despite a gracious invite, I must decline.  B-ball just isn't my sport- I don't watch it until about a month before the playoffs.


----------



## John Crichton (Oct 7, 2009)

loki44 said:


> I'm totally up for it even if JC won't play with us.  sniff sniff



Heheh.

I'd just be dead weight yet again.


----------



## loki44 (Oct 8, 2009)

Mistwell said:


> Well, pre-season started.  So, we have to drum up some players soon if we are going to do it again this year.




Did you post anything at CM yet?  I don't recall seeing a notice there.


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 9, 2009)

loki44 said:


> Did you post anything at CM yet?  I don't recall seeing a notice there.




We could give it a go.  If it goes on hiatus, I'm not sure it would come back, which would be a shame.  I could create a league, or someone else with a full account who can message people could.


----------



## loki44 (Oct 12, 2009)

Black Omega said:


> We could give it a go.  If it goes on hiatus, I'm not sure it would come back, which would be a shame.  I could create a league, or someone else with a full account who can message people could.




I agree.  I say let's give it a shot.  I'll go ahead and post something at CM in the next couple of days if Mistwell doesn't.

Ironically I'm seeing a Rotowire banner at the top of the page right now touting basketball.


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 13, 2009)

Been fun in the past, but increased responsibility at work last year made it so I really didn't participate (which is no good for anyone) - and this year looks even busier (including other real life concerns).  Rather than play even less than half-assed, I'll give it a miss this season, but hopefully next season I'll be a little better able to be in.


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 14, 2009)

I could invite some folks from various basketball message boards I go to, to fill out the league, if we like.

And yes, feel free to post at CM.


----------



## loki44 (Oct 14, 2009)

Mistwell said:


> I could invite some folks from various basketball message boards I go to, to fill out the league, if we like.
> 
> And yes, feel free to post at CM.




Ok, I'll post on CM, but I think we'll have more luck recruiting if we can provide a link to the league.  We already have 3:  you, me and Black Omega.  I can go ahead and set up a league on Yahoo unless one of you wants to do it.


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 15, 2009)

loki44 said:


> Ok, I'll post on CM, but I think we'll have more luck recruiting if we can provide a link to the league.  We already have 3:  you, me and Black Omega.  I can go ahead and set up a league on Yahoo unless one of you wants to do it.




Go ahead, Loki.  Work's been severely cutting into my time.


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 16, 2009)

Yah set up the league, lets get this party started, we're late 

I actually suspect we won't get the players this year, but who knows...lets give it a shot


----------



## loki44 (Oct 23, 2009)

Mistwell said:


> Yah set up the league, lets get this party started, we're late
> 
> I actually suspect we won't get the players this year, but who knows...lets give it a shot




I know it's late, and I got distracted by other stuff, but if you're still interested PM me and I'll send you the invite for the league.  I set a league up in Yahoo based on last year's settings.


----------



## loki44 (Oct 27, 2009)

With only one respondent, and games starting tonight, it looks like the league will be on hiatus this year.  Too bad, but that's the way the ball bounces.

Hopefully there will be more interest next year.


----------

